# Remembering The Korean War



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2010)

The Forgotten War is now 60 years old. A photo essay 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/remembering_the_korean_war_60.html *caution* some graphic photos (all in black and white but none the less) blacked out for viewer discretion.
Such a wasteful event that was.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 24, 2010)

"You before were young and fresh and knew so little, now your eyes have seen too much. You before thought war and death exciting, yet your senses now are hard to touch."
Lt Col Colin Mitchell


----------

